# 1/24th Gas Ronda Mustang



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy :
This is a 1/24th scale AFX style Mustang I built using a resin body, DRS Chassis, X-12 motor, Pro-Track tires, and sonic gears. The paint is Tamiya clear orange over a hot pink undercoat. The decals are some I got off ebay . Picture is in my Photo's. I still haven't mastered loading pictures to the link.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: Here is my latest drag car build it's a copy of my real car a High Country Special 1968 mustang.I made a coupe out of a 68 Shelby model kit and added a coupe roof using the Bill hall gooping system .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks fast just sitting there!! Man, I am so ready to try the big toys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clyde, nice body work. what chassis and motor are you using?
super cool wheels too


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx Al and SCM The chassis is scratch built by a freind of mine using Stainless welding rod from a local supply shop. The Motor is a Parma Rotor Motor with adjustable timing endbell quad mags and X-12 Proslot arm, Sonic 64 pitch gears and protrack tires. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what gearing and tire diameter?
have you run it for ET and if so at what distance? scale 1/4 mile is 55'


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gas Rhonda*



clydeomite said:


> Howdy :
> This is a 1/24th scale AFX style Mustang I built using a resin body, DRS Chassis, X-12 motor, Pro-Track tires, and sonic gears. The paint is Tamiya clear orange over a hot pink undercoat. The decals are some I got off ebay . Picture is in my Photo's. I still haven't mastered loading pictures to the link.
> Clyde-0-Mite


 Hey Clyde, you built some really nice 1/24 Drag Slotters there :thumbsup: I Love Mustangs too 









BTW- when I was a teen, I bought and built a 1/25 scale Gas Rhonda Mustang Funny car model kit, I think it was a '69 or '70 Stang. And in with the model, came a small square card stock Record about the size of a 45rpm single. On it was the recording of the F/C making a Full Pass down the 1/4 mile.... and it sounded Awesome !


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx Al: We run at 55 ft but only 13 volts 1-8D battery per lane. I haven't ran the new car yet but it will be geared 12-50 with 1.060 tires should run 1.1 or close. Good bracket numbers at about 45 mph. We are having a series race with the Denver track this weekend so My best stuff will be on the track. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job, good luck with your racing. sheldon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clyde, have fun and cut some serious lights! LOL


----------

